# An exercise in limitation: My first E-Shoot



## o hey tyler (Jul 16, 2012)

So, I had my first E-Shoot today, as you saw by the recently locked thread and subsequent banning of SchwettyLens for posting a low resolution image of Titanic. 

The boat I was on, was not similar to the Titanic in any way. It was in fact, quite cozy. There were five adults, and two medium sized dogs on this boat. It was a 26 foot boat with two 150hp outboards. It looked a lot like this: http://www.smartcarguide.com/listimg/img_0712/img_13155593_01.jpg

There was not a lot of room in which to shoot. 26 feet filled mostly with people (not to mention the captains area) is not a lot of space to move gear, use flash need be, etc. There wouldn't have been room for a lightstand, much less someone holding an umbrella and flash. 

Here's what came of the session though:


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 17, 2012)

On a MFing Boat! Nice job Tyler, at least the weather was calm!


----------



## binga63 (Jul 17, 2012)

nice pics ...


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 17, 2012)

Very nice photos.  You got them at great moments with very good expressions. And under difficult conditions, too! 



(But a tee-shirt under a polo???!)


----------



## jowensphoto (Jul 17, 2012)

I love the last one


----------



## amolitor (Jul 17, 2012)

Did they change clothes at some point on the boat?

The photos are nice, well done. The close quarters definitely come through, there's basically only one thing you can do on the boat. Here's the couple, here's some OOF nautical background material, that's... pretty much it. Move the horizon up and down, slightly, but not much.

The one where they're in the different clothes is pretty unflattering. The light's not very good, and their skin looks pretty rough. On the up side, it's a different look.


----------



## paigew (Jul 17, 2012)

Love the last one!


----------



## kundalini (Jul 17, 2012)

Well done being able to shoot under a difficult situation.




o hey tyler said:


> So, I had my first E-Shoot today, as you saw by the recently locked thread and subsequent banning of SchwettyLens for posting a low resolution image of Titanic.



I just sharted.   

Seriously?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 17, 2012)

kundalini said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > So, I had my first E-Shoot today, as you saw by the recently locked thread and subsequent banning of SchwettyLens for posting a low resolution image of Titanic.
> ...



Fer realsies. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photographic-discussions/291518-zomg-first-engagement-shoot.html


----------



## MTVision (Jul 17, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Fer realsies.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photographic-discussions/291518-zomg-first-engagement-shoot.html



Can't believe he was banned....


----------



## IByte (Jul 17, 2012)

I go on a we little vacation and Schwetty is blacklisted, in what thread was locked???  I'm calling shenanigans!!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 17, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> On a MFing Boat! Nice job Tyler, at least the weather was calm!










binga63 said:


> nice pics ...



Thanks, Binga. 



Jaemie said:


> Very nice photos.  You got them at great moments with very good expressions. And under difficult conditions, too!
> 
> (But a tee-shirt under a polo???!)



Thank you Jaemie. And yes, about the T-Shirt Polo thing, it's the Mainer way. 



jowensphoto said:


> I love the last one



Thanks, Jess. 



amolitor said:


> Did they change clothes at some point on the boat?



Yes, they did. 



> The photos are nice, well done. The close quarters definitely come through, there's basically only one thing you can do on the boat. Here's the couple, here's some OOF nautical background material, that's... pretty much it. Move the horizon up and down, slightly, but not much.



Yeah, that was the unfortunate side of things. I have one of them with a more in focus lighthouse, but I am on the fence about it. 



> The one where they're in the different clothes is pretty unflattering. The light's not very good, and their skin looks pretty rough. On the up side, it's a different look.



Is this one any better? 








paigew said:


> Love the last one!



Thanks Paige!


----------



## amolitor (Jul 17, 2012)

That latest one is rather sweet. She looks tired and cuddly, which is nice. I bet she'll hate it, though, on account of the lines under her eyes. Women are super fussy.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll see what I can do the next time I open Photoshop. Shouldn't be too tough to remove.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2012)

I simply don't "get" the compositional thought process on the second or the fifth photo. Both have very weak compositions, and also poor posing of the people. The amputation of the man and the woman at the arm looks dreadful. The shot of the two of them sitting on the bow of the boat...why the heck are they off to the side, looking OUT of the photo, and then there's a bunch of dead space up at the top. Neither of those photos is anywhere near fundamentally sound, compositionally. Both are really, quite ,well, I'll just say it...they are badly done. No other way to put it...  There is both a posing problem here, and a compositional problem, that plagues both pictures.


----------



## CMfromIL (Jul 17, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I simply don't "get" the compositional thought process on the second or the fifth photo. Both have very weak compositions, and also poor posing of the people. The amputation of the man and the woman at the arm looks dreadful. The shot of the two of them sitting on the bow of the boat...why the heck are they off to the side, looking OUT of the photo, and then there's a bunch of dead space up at the top. Neither of those photos is anywhere near fundamentally sound, compositionally. Both are really, quite ,well, I'll just say it...they are badly done. No other way to put it... There is both a posing problem here, and a compositional problem, that plagues both pictures.



Derrel, please don't hold back. Just let us know you really feel about them. 

And I particularly liked the dog picture. Although a captains hat would have been nice on it.


----------



## nmoody (Jul 17, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> On a MFing Boat! Nice job Tyler, at least the weather was calm!



Get out of my head! Was totally thinking of the video


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 17, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I simply don't "get" the compositional thought process on the second or the fifth photo. Both have very weal compositions and poor posing of the people. The amputation of the man at the arm looks dreadful. The shot of the two of them sitting on the bow of the boat...why the heck are they off to the side, looking OUT of the photo, and then there's a bunch of dead space up at the top. Neither of those photos is anywhere near fundamentally sound, compositionally. Both are really, quite ,well, I'll just say it...they are badly done. No other way to put it...




Thanks for your input Derrel. I don't always like traditional compositions as much as you seem to, which is fine, everyone has their preference. But I appreciate your viewpoint, even if we don't necessarily agree. 

I worked with the space I had, and did what I could. Had there been a Dinghy or something that I could have got outside the boat, I could have had more leeway with the compositions and framing. I posted a link to a photo of the boat we were on to give you an idea of the amount of usable space, which was actually closer to probably 21-23 feet in length, plus the 5 people and 2 dogs. 

Not everything can be ideal circumstances all the time, so you've got to roll with the punches and do what you can.


----------



## tmjjk (Jul 17, 2012)

Your work is amazing and I follow your posts every chance I get.  From the images of the wedding you recently shot, this engagement shoot, and food? the other day.  I am inspired by your images.... that being said, I wonder why your images are not ok to edit?  I would really like to play with one of the images in which the man is wearing the blue shirt.  Please do not be offended by the request because I value your input on the threads that I post. Thanks


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 17, 2012)

tmjjk said:


> Your work is amazing and I follow your posts every chance I get.  From the images of the wedding you recently shot, this engagement shoot, and food? the other day.  I am inspired by your images.... that being said, I wonder why your images are not ok to edit?  I would really like to play with one of the images in which the man is wearing the blue shirt.  Please do not be offended by the request because I value your input on the threads that I post. Thanks



Thank you for your comments, tmjjk. I don't have my photos set as 'okay to edit' because most of the time I am posting files that I am delivering to a client. I just personally like to be the only image handler of my shots, but since you are interested and asked nicely, you are welcome to edit a photo of your choice and Private Message it to me. I'll be posting images shortly (when I get around to editing them) of a family fun and games weekend, I'll explicitly state in the thread that the images are okay to edit. 

Thanks again!


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 17, 2012)

Zomg!! Great job Tyler! There are a few shots that I wish the E-ring was more visible. Overall they are awesome! Glad you shared!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 17, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> Zomg!! Great job Tyler! There are a few shots that I wish the E-ring was more visible. Overall they are awesome! Glad you shared!



Thanks PinkDoor, I appreciate it. 

Here are a few filler shots I got during the session.


----------



## Mach0 (Jul 17, 2012)

Way to work under the circumstances....that dog is super cute.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 18, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> Way to work under the circumstances....that dog is super cute.



They have two dogs... One's a Basenji (pictured) and the other's a Mutt. The Basenji is named Alibi, and the Mutt is Lagan (pronounced "login" or "loggin")

I have more images of the dog that I haven't edited yet, but here's a "blooper"


----------



## Raian-san (Jul 18, 2012)

I know you're not trying to be traditional and want to shoot candid shots but this set and photos make them look like they're not intimate, connected, they seem distant. Hard to explain that. In an engagement shoot, you're suppose to bring out their personality, I'm pretty sure they have to be in love to be getting marry. If they like dogs, take some shots of them playing with the dog and you just keep the eye on the camera and finger on the trigger to keep snapping photos. There was only 1 shot of them looking at each other, I mean you don't have to take shots of them looking at each other to show that they're in love and happy to be with that person. Like Derrel pointed out, they are looking out of frame, and we don't know what they're looking at. l like the editing and colors though.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 18, 2012)

Raian-san said:


> I know you're not trying to be traditional and want to shoot candid shots but this set and photos make them look like they're not intimate, connected, they seem distant. Hard to explain that. Like the editing and colors though.



Thanks Raian, but could you be a bit more specific about what makes them not look intimate or connected so I can watch out for that next time. They're either holding hands, leaning on each other, or looking at each other in all the shots, so I am not sure what about them makes them look less than intimate or connected. 

Thank you for any further clarification you can provide.


----------



## Raian-san (Jul 18, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Raian-san said:
> 
> 
> > I know you're not trying to be traditional and want to shoot candid shots but this set and photos make them look like they're not intimate, connected, they seem distant. Hard to explain that. Like the editing and colors though.
> ...



Damn that was fast...I was trying to edit to make it more clear. They're holding hands and stuff but they're not looking at each other. They're laughing and her eyes are closed, and he's looking who knows where. The last picture you posted with the dog is good, they're smiling and they playing with the dog, he's looking at the dog, she is too. 

I like #1...you should take more shots of that..very natural. If he's holding her while sitting down and she has her head on his shoulder. Have him look down at her, or she's looking up at him, that way it makes the photo more intimate. I think one of my rule is that only one person should look somewhere else, at least 1 person have to look at each other. Not always the case because lots of photos look great when they're not looking at each other but if you're new to shoot an engagement..it's better to do that IMO.

Also, if one of them or both are a bit uncomfortable or camera shy...just ask them to play with the dog..sit down and talk about happy stuff and you just be on the side and snap photos. After a bit they usually get more comfortable because most guys don't know what an engagement shoot is or how it's going to be. When you tell them to just be yourself and pretend like they're just spending time together, they will think later oh it's like a typical day with my girl. I always bring a little bottle of Jack Daniel too, sometime after a shot or two...the guy is loose, less tense, and so much easier to work with. I've done that a few time, even brought wine bottle a few time.  After you get them to relax, that's when you can pose them a bit. You don't have to pose them traditional way, but there's some shots you have to have by posing.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 18, 2012)

Raian-san said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Raian-san said:
> ...



Thank you, I appreciate you taking the time to share your thoughts. There are some good points in there.


----------



## Raian-san (Jul 18, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Raian-san said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



NP. Engagement shoot are not only for the couple..it's for families and friends to look at. You know the reaction "OMG you guys are so cute!, lovely couple, you guys look so in love, Beautiful shot, captured this shot perfectly, love your photos, your photographer captured you guys personality to a tees, and etc" The more you get their families and friends to like the photos...the couple will love their photos even more. This is how you also win and get new clients from their friends. Engagement is not traditional way of posing them all the time, but to give an illusion that everyday they're happy and in love. They can't keep their eyes off each other, their love for dogs, hanging out on the boat watching the sunset, going to grab coffee. Always have them smiling, laughing, looking at each other in love. Capturing those moments are the money shots. 

I remember my first E-Session, I was nervous as hell..didn't know how to pose. The couple were stiff as a rock, I almost gave up on photography and think maybe I'm not cut to do this. The more I shoot, and luckily my next few couples were so natural and easy to work with that I got comfortable taking control and shoot. I think you'll get more comfortable and be really good, practice and experience makes perfect. Engagement and wedding is different because wedding usually almost every moment is candid. Engagement you have to set it up, and pose them. Having props is one of the most important thing to an engagement shoot to make their photos different from others. Chalk board, writing funny things, wine bottles, picnics, basketball gears. When I meet with my couples, I always have a list of questions to ask so I can get to know more about them. Let's say they both love basketball, if they do usually they both have jerseys, and other stuff. 1 of the location should be at a basketball court with them wearing the jersey, and playing basketball and having fun. If one of them is into photography, I would bring a vintage camera and have them play with it and pretend to take photo of one another. I think the more you get to know the couple, the more you make the photo like them. As a photographer, they trust you and listen to what you want them to do. A lot of times they don't know what to do so you have to tell them what to do and capture it naturally. Don't be afraid to take control sometime and get them to do some creative shots. I'm still pretty new myself, and learning.

I think you'll be really good, love your wedding photos and editing is already on point. :thumbup:


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice pictures!  Although, I think a wider angle lens, 35mm or wider, would have given the set more variety.


----------

